# Bobcat in The Wild!



## sandybottom

My best yet! I'm super excited over my experience today and wanted to share! Taken with older Nikon glass 300mm MF F4.5 lens.


----------



## TxDremz

Awesome pix! Location?


----------



## sandybottom

TxDremz said:


> Awesome pix! Location?


Quintana Beach Bird Sanctuary.


----------



## bobbyoshay

WOW! Marvelous!


----------



## essayons75

You must wear a gilley suit! They have no idea you are taking their pics. Nice!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Beautiful images. When you can capitalize on an opportunity like that and end up with images like these, you are one with your gear.


----------



## stargazer

Very nice captures.


----------



## pg542

Your bird images are fantastic.......but this is a whole 'nother level. Wow. All 3 images have water droplets captured in mid fall. Very, very cool!!.....I like #2 the best,,,, very calm face while looking generally towards the lens....nice.....Congrats and thanks....


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

That is some Nat Geo stuff there.


----------



## Terry G.

super work there kid.


----------



## BadaBing

very nice pics


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Very pretty cat and super job on the capture. I like the white splotches on the back of his ears.


----------



## tank01svt

+10 great pics.......Your hired.LOL


----------



## rcwflyer

Fantastic! How long is your lens? On your camera of course...;-)


----------



## moneypit

WOW!!!! Sandy...these pics are beyond awesome...way to go......by the way, don't forget to ease your truck by the shop so i can slap them pads on your truck for you.


----------



## Corky

beautiful pics....thanks for sharing....


----------



## sandybottom

rcwflyer said:


> Fantastic! How long is your lens? On your camera of course...;-)


Here it is. My guess around 11 inches.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/300EDIF.htm


----------



## whg1128

Awesome pictures all three are amazing


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Very nice captures Sandy. You seem to be in the right places a lot these days. Great work.
James


----------



## Gary

WoW!


----------



## tec

Your pics are usually incredible. I like cats.


----------



## dicklaxt

It's a rare day just to see a Bobcat let alone get pic's too,good job Lady.

dick


----------



## dicklaxt

I believe this may be a young male or maybe even a female,,,,,,adult males usually have many and larger spots unless is one of the subspecies

dick


----------



## sandybottom

dicklaxt said:


> I believe this may be a young male or maybe even a female,,,,,,adult males usually have many and larger spots unless is one of the subspecies
> 
> dick


Well, I did manage to get some butt shots. I was thinking it was a female.


----------



## Gator_Nutz

It could be trans gender I suppose.


----------



## Arlon

Nice shot but in the world is a bobcat doing on Quintana?? I bet there aren't any stray house cats around there.. (-:}


----------



## sandybottom

Arlon said:


> Nice shot but in the world is a bobcat doing on Quintana?? I bet there aren't any stray house cats around there.. (-:}


I heard from the locals she took care of the nutria population down there.


----------



## Gary

sandybottom said:


> Well, I did manage to get some butt shots. I was thinking it was a female.


Hookay Sandy! The cats butt is going too far. :slimer:


----------



## sandybottom

Gary said:


> Hookay Sandy! The cats butt is going too far. :slimer:


Dick started it!


----------



## Gary

sandybottom said:


> Dick started it!


I need oxygen from laughing so hard. :spineyes:


----------



## sandybottom

Gary said:


> I need oxygen from laughing so hard. :spineyes:


Gary, you gotta remember I'm from Hitchcock. Where toothless and wearing overalls is a free pass!


----------



## Gary

sandybottom said:


> Gary, you gotta remember I'm from Hitchcock. Where toothless and wearing overalls is a free pass!


 Love ya!


----------



## Fisher Lou

Congrats Sandy on such beautiful photos. I really like these. Time to put one on the wall. Sweet!


----------



## Bellyup

Great pictures!


----------



## Nwilkins

very very cool, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## dicklaxt

Dick started it! 


Who,me?


----------



## gregtx

Awesome!!


----------



## DeaconDon

After seeing all of your photos since I joined 2cool, I can't help but think you should have a book published with all these great shots. I love the bobcat pictures....


----------



## lovethemreds

Very nice picture of the bobcats. That is worthy of putting on a print and selling it. I like how in the first picture you captured the drop of water falling from the cats mouth. Color was great.


----------



## sandybottom

I hope to sell one day. Right now I'm having fun and collecting.


----------

